# More food questions



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Food in JapanI want to order food from the Foreign Buyers' Club in Japan and am wondering if the following are o.k. For others living in Japan the site is www.fbcusa.ca- Original Hummus (Vegan, Kosher, Gluten free, Rennet free and yeast free) This sounds fine but because it is made from beans is it o.k or gassy?- Natural touch Soya butter (Roasted reduced fat)- Kellogs frosted flakes/fruit loops, other sweet cereals- Soy cheese (it says it contains caseinate though, what is this and is it safe?)- Skittles- Ragu pizza sauce or mild salsa- couscous (garlic flavoured)- Light and lean oven roasted sliced turkey breast 98% fat free- Honey vanilla chamomile tea- Edensoy extra vanilla, original and rice & soy milk (not sure on fat content) Do you use this brand?- white pita bread- sesame seed bagelsSorry for such a long list and probably some of they may sound silly but it costs me a lot to order so I want to make sure I have it right. I bought Frozen Paratha (Halal bread) but it contains wheat flour, vegetable oil, milk powder, leavening agent, water and salt. Is this safe? What is milk powder (lactose)? Total fat is 15% (10g) and saturated fat is 30% (6g)I bought them when I was in a hurry and didn't read ingredients until I got home, actually thought I was buyer tortillas. Plus one additional question after this massive list. I am taking Cal'dophilus (Lactose free Acidophilus) but on the bottle it says take 15 min prior to eating or 1 hr after eating. I am hearing alot about taking acidopholis with food to help with IBS. Is is o.k to do what the bottle instructs. Also is normal acidopholis o.k, does the lactose amount matter?Alright, I am finally finished although since I am new at this new questions pop into my head daily. All I think about is food and what I can eat. I am so happy to be able to have people to talk to, not so alone.Thank you so much for all your help and I am still reading your books daily.Junebride


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Wow, that's a list! I'll try to take this in turn:- Original Hummus (Vegan, Kosher, Gluten free, Rennet free and yeast free) This sounds fine but because it is made from beans is it o.k or gassy?Check the fat content - sometimes hummus has a lot of olive oil. Pureed beans are much more tolerable than whole beans, but start slowly if you're not used to beans. Also try using Beano if you can get it. And eat the hummus with soluble fiber like rice or white pita bread.- Natural touch Soya butter (Roasted reduced fat)Still fat, so use sparingly. This is much better than butter, but fats are all GI tract stimulants.- Kellogs frosted flakes/fruit loops, other sweet cerealsJust check for fat content - sometimes the junkier cereals sneak this in. Avoid high fructose corn syrup. And avoid lots of artificial flavors, colors, additives, etc. Frosted flakes are good, so are Honeycomb and Corn Pops.- Soy cheese (it says it contains caseinate though, what is this and is it safe?)Ah, casein is a dairy protein. Some IBS folks do just fine with soy cheese with casein, but others are sensitive. The only way to know here is to try. Sorry...- Skittles - yep, they're fat free, right? Again check for high fructose corn syrup, but otherwise candies like this are safe. Junk food, but safe.- Ragu pizza sauce or mild salsaYes, but if you're sensitive to acidic foods (especially if you have upper GI problems like heartburn) be careful. And check fat content.- couscous (garlic flavoured)Good staple.- Light and lean oven roasted sliced turkey breast 98% fat freeSounds great.- Honey vanilla chamomile teaFabulous!- Edensoy extra vanilla, original and rice & soy milk (not sure on fat content) Do you use this brand?Edensoy is fine - I prefer soy to rice milk, but if you're not used to soy at all start slow. Check fat content (especially of rice milk, where they sometimes add oil).- white pita bread - sounds good- sesame seed bagels - sounds good>I bought Frozen Paratha (Halal bread) but it contains wheat flour, vegetable oil, milk powder, leavening agent, water and salt. Is this safe? What is milk powder (lactose)? Total fat is 15% (10g) and saturated fat is 30% (6g)Fat content is fine. Milk powder is just dry milk powder. Be careful with this. I'd take the acidophilus with food to be safe. And do keep the pills lactose-free. Lactose is milk sugar, and a big trigger for many IBS folks. Hope this helps!Best,Heather


----------

